# What did people do at work about giving notice?



## bopsyboo (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi All

We are hoping to be approved April 14 and I would appreciate knowing what people have done about work.

My boss knows we are applying for adoption but I have said I will get back to him about timescales. I realise that we could be waiting 1 month or 12 months for the social worker to find us details of a child that may be the one but once that happens when did/do people expect to put their notice in? How much notice can we give?

I work for a small firm as an accountant 3 days a week and feel like I really will be leaving them in the lurch as I cant see how we will have time to even get someone from an agency and train them up all our procedures in time?

But work isn't everything and obviously family comes first but any advice would be really helpful.

xxxxxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi biopsy,

Arrows did a good post (below) on post approval timelines which will help you. Unfortunately there's not much you can do - most companies require 28 days notice but in reality it's very difficult to get this and most companies have to make do. Once you have the inklings of a link you should have between 6-12 weeks before you are finishing work. Some rarer cases have went in less than this time. Some can take a bit longer ie longer distance placements, SWs off ill/holiday, meeting with medical advisors/FCs, arrangements around FC holidays or own family requirements.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=318752.0

If you search the board you will see some other threads with ideas about people have done in their personal circumstances.

Hope this helps.
X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi bopsy,

We're in the early stages of a link, we have a panel date and intro schedule so although 7 weeks in the future I have told my manager those dates unofficially...when I get the official invite to panel I can hand my 28day official notice in pending the matching certificate which they need to pay me...my plan is to take 5 weeks annual leave prior to adoption leave which is enough time to sort pay x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

It sounds like you have good relationship with your manager (I did), if so, then keep them up to date at each step.

I created a little diagram showing what the next steps would be with approx timescales for each part of the journey - I did it as a 'worst case scenario' - worst case for work anyway.

In the end our MP was just before Xmas, and my work have a compulsory shutdown so I wasn't able to inform my manager until I returned after the holidays.

I returned to work on the 2nd January, informed my manager when he returned on the 6th January that Intros were planned to start on the 13th January.

But they were then brought forward to the 10th January, with the pre-placement planning meeting on the 9th January so I only gave work 4 days notice!

But because my manager had been kept informed all the way through, he was fine with this.

Good luck with the rest of your journey.

Paul xx


----------



## bopsyboo (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies. I have a better idea of timing and now just have to get my head down and try and get lots of work done just in case we are lucky enough to have an early match!!

Now I have started thinking about my husband and paternity leave. If we have a 2 weeks intros as paternity leave then my husband would like at least a further weeks holiday at home with us, he would love 2 weeks but that would mean a month off work which would be very difficult to get. How have others managed it?

As ever we are so keen to have the best chance of creating that attachment that  I feel as much time is spent us all being together.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just be aware that paternity leave can't be used to cover intros. At the earliest paternity leave can start on the day of placement which is the last day of intros. Your husband will have to use leave or special leave to cover intros.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

My hubby is using annual leave for two week then doing two weeks paternity when the time comes!


----------



## bopsyboo (Jan 18, 2013)

I would be happy to use annual leave for 2 weeks intro then 2 weeks paternity, just not sure how his company would take it having a month off in one go  

Do most people manage to get the above? Think the most we could manage is 3 weeks in one go? maybe if we had 2 weeks hol for intro, then 1 weeks paternity then back to work then another weeks paternity a few weeks later? From memory I thought I had read paternity leave could be split. Will have to research 

The timing issues and work make things difficult, it seems to make everything so much more stressful when you want to concentrate on your little ones but the mortgage needs to be paid also


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Paternity leave can't be split so if your husband only takes one week he will lose the second week. He could take additional paternity leave but you would have to be back at work for him to do this.

Most employers are sympathetic to the circumstances and will allow 2 weeks leave prior to paternity. First time round my dh had saved his annual leave and in total had 9weeks off which was great for us and unheard of for his work to grant.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree most works do agree in the circumstances


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I took 2 weeks annual leave and then 2 weeks paternity.

I could have taken Additional Paternity Parental Leave (this isn't the same as Adoption leave and therefore you can be both off at the same time) however, you can only take a maximum of 12 4 weeks in one block per year per child (minimum of 1 week) and it's unpaid leave.

From memory I think the Additional leave must be taken within 56 days of placement too.
It can be taken any time in the year

Oh, and most companies should be fine with him taking a month off, as it's part of work-life balance policies plus as long as he gives notice of intention to take leave (don't bother with dates yet) he should be fine.

My workplace knew my intentions 6 months before I did anything.

Edited to correct mistakes so I don't cause confusion - don't post with lack of sleep!


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Paul

I don't think that has started yet.
At the moment in order to take additional paternity leave the other parent has to have returned to work. Paternity leave has to be taken within 56 days of placement. Additional paternity leave can't start until at least 20 weeks after placement. 
Definitely speak to your employers early on.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you can take Parental Leave (unpaid) from placement? 

I know that doesn't help with intros but I think it's applicable from a placement and they have to have a really good reason for refusing.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I checked the parental leave recently and by law an employer doesn't have to grant it if under 12 months with them. However if you have a family friendly employer then they don't have a minimum period.
HTH


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Lou, I made a small mistake - I meant Additional Parental Leave not Additional Paternity Leave.

Apparently you can take up to 4 weeks in any one year per child, my workplace are more generous and allow 12 weeks per year!
https://www.gov.uk/parental-leave/overview

You can share adoption leave but only one of you can take it at any one time - it can't be taken together.

I am lucky that I work using flexi-time, so I work 7am - 3.30pm meaning I'm home in time for tea most night. It also means I can take an afternoon or a day off to spend more time at home.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

This is the section I meant - not sure if it will meet your circumstances but certainly means if special/annual leave can be used then you can take advantage of the parental leave later down the line if you don't meet criteria initially (some employers waive the criteria as per policy - my employer does for example)

Employees qualify if all of these apply:

they’ve been in the company for more than a year
they’re named on the child’s birth or adoption certificate
they have or expect to have parental responsibility
they’re not self-employed or a ‘worker’ - eg an agency worker or contractor
they’re not a foster parent (unless they’ve secured parental responsibility through the courts)
the child is under 5 (or 18 in special circumstances)


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi folks.  

I know it's an old thread but thought I'd keep it on here for all of us to see. Is there a legal time to hand in notice for adoption? What do people do if they're on a 2 month or longer notice? 

Also if you don't know exact time from matching panel, to ratification, to intros how do you know when to stop work, if you need to work as long as possible for pay?

What if match panel fails or delayed then do you go back to work ASAP?


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Legally you don't have to advised your employer until you receive the matching cert.
This normally comes after matching panel and ratification. But only gives your employer a couple of weeks.
But if you get on with your work it's up to you if you tell them any sooner.
I told me work about six weeks before I was due to leave. As I knew they would need to train a replacement.
Xx
Matching panel is followed by ratification about 7-10 days later. Introductions normally start a week after ratification but can start earlier if FC and sw are in agreement.
They normally don't start intros until ratification has been recieved.


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Macgyver  

It must be hard to work out when to stop work because some people won't know the time gap from ratification to intros until quite late on.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I just told my boss that we had been linked and would know nearer to the time of an exact date. He was understanding. I took my holiday first before starting my adoption leave. So I could take a week off before intros to make sure I had everything done.


----------

